# 90G video



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is probably the one tank that I'm 100% happy with. If anything, I may add a hydro-sponge filter for more bubbles.






Yes, you may recognize your fish, plant, or wood  Some of what you see are from BCA members or sponsors


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful tank!!! Stunning!!!

Are these my rams?


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> This is probably the one tank that I'm 100% happy with. If anything, I may add a hydro-sponge filter for more bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Nice selections !!!!!
Your layouts are simple and natural. I really like your rainbows with flashy colors. Your rams are HUGH !!!!

GOOD JOB !!!!!!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yup 

all six are doing well 



Richard said:


> Beautiful tank!!! Stunning!!!
> 
> Are these my rams?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, peter 

those are richard's rams... i got the big ones 

it took me some time to get into rainbows but i think they are very cool now. my 120G will also evolve into that but it will have a different look given the brown sand.

take care!



Peterchow said:


> Wow, Nice selections !!!!!
> Your layouts are simple and natural. I really like your rainbows with flashy colors. Your rams are HUGH !!!!
> 
> GOOD JOB !!!!!!


----------



## annabanana (Apr 22, 2010)

nice set up. so colorful!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very active tank. Fun to watch!


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> yup
> 
> all six are doing well


Thanks, good to hear they are doing well. Your tank looks like no need to dose chemicals. They will continue to thrive and reach to their max life span for sure.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting, very nice. Love rainbows. The rams are beautiful.


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome setup, thank you for sharing.


----------

